# Shoulder Surgery



## Shaun Bowler (Jul 28, 2012)

I just had my second shoulder surgery(right side) within the last eleven months, Monday.
Anyone else out here have that...yet?
53 years young
Treeworker since 1977

Not related, but any BFRO members out there?


----------



## capetree (Jul 28, 2012)

Been there twice my self first time 13 years ago right rotar cuff from car accidend. The second was last March tripped and fell in dark rushing to conservation commition hearing with hand full of paper work . Tore the tendons that hold ball in socket , broke corner off bone,and dented socket. WTF another reason to dislike cos con :mad2:. Iam 34 and all has healed well. The theropy streching and streghting is key. Hope your recoverly goes well.


----------



## derwoodii (Dec 19, 2014)

RC played up twice but i fixed it with time and work out strengthening hope not to bust it again it may not come good 52 years young


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Dec 22, 2014)

Had it in August from a fall, still recovering.


----------

